# INK..good ink, bad ink, your ink, my ink..INK



## Kr3m1in

Post pictures of your favorite/least favorite tattoos here. 
Post ones you have, or ones you dream of getting one day. 
Post why you would never get any. 
Post that there is no more room on your body. 
Post your opinions on the aesthetic value of tattoos. 
Post what your tattoos mean to you. 
Post about drunk sloppy tattoos.
Post.

And let the ink drip off of this thread...


----------



## jack london




----------



## Kr3m1in

@jack london.. that's an awfully pink area..where is it?)
and why do you have it?


----------



## jack london

That's one I want. Had it picked out and everything.


----------



## Kr3m1in

This can be here too:


----------



## Kr3m1in

where do you want it? and what's the meaning of it?


----------



## Disfigurine

I'm currently working on a design for mine.
I have the vision, just hard to sketch out.


----------



## jack london

It's for the second woman I ever loved. Not sure where to put it. Probably not my johnson rod though


----------



## Kr3m1in

@jack london your rod? i suggest your lightsaber, if you would forgive my intj reference lol..what's the meaning?


----------



## Kr3m1in

Belua said:


> I'm currently working on a design for mine.
> I have the vision, just hard to sketch out.


I've always been envious of people who could design their own..i can't for obvious reasons...mine are all wordswordswords.But I adore words.I am thinking I'll get one in every language I speak..

Care to share the unfinalized vision?Do you want color/black/white?


----------



## Disfigurine

Kr3m1in said:


> I've always been envious of people who could design their own..i can't for obvious reasons...mine are all wordswordswords.But I adore words.I am thinking I'll get one in every language I speak..
> 
> Care to share the unfinalized vision?Do you want color/black/white?


Well, I'd have a better artist design mine if they could clearly see the image that is inside my head 

Language is beautiful  I'm more of a symbol person.

This one is probably going to mostly be black ink. Might use a little color for emphasis but I doubt it will be needed.

Ergh, um basically, it's going to be me, naked, being ripped apart.
Instead of my skin being human, it will look like a tree being torn in half, wood.
Black blood. Emerging will be a specific monster I have in my head.
The monster will have a chain around its neck, the chain being held by my hand.

I haven't decided if I want the monster to be holding my decapitated head or not yet.

Loose vision, I haven't perfected it yet.


----------



## Kr3m1in

My ex has Ginsberg's 'Howl", the entire first part tattooed on her back. It took her 17 hrs to get.
Here is a picture:


----------



## Kr3m1in

Belua said:


> Well, I'd have a better artist design mine if they could clearly see the image that is inside my head
> 
> Language is beautiful  I'm more of a symbol person.
> 
> This one is probably going to mostly be black ink. Might use a little color for emphasis but I doubt it will be needed.
> 
> Ergh, um basically, it's going to be me, naked, being ripped apart.
> Instead of my skin being human, it will look like a tree being torn in half, wood.
> Black blood. Emerging will be a specific monster I have in my head.
> The monster will have a chain around its neck, the chain being held by my hand.
> 
> I haven't decided if I want the monster to be holding my decapitated head or not yet.
> 
> Loose vision, I haven't perfected it yet.


I love that and that's some heavy symbolism there..mine, so far, represent what I stand for. It's really hard to explain them to other people, because they are so personal and most people..well, you know most people.

My Russian one is my fave, probably..i am obsessed with language and can't make images personal..i guess when it comes to self-expression, I don't think in images.

I like how you're holding the leash.Now I am visualizing it..

i am going to need to see this


----------



## Disfigurine

Kr3m1in said:


> I love that and that's some heavy symbolism there..mine, so far, represent what I stand for. It's really hard to explain them to other people, because they are so personal and most people..well, you know most people.
> 
> My Russian one is my fave, probably..i am obsessed with language and can't make images personal..i guess when it comes to self-expression, I don't think in images.
> 
> I like how you're holding the leash.Now I am visualizing it..
> 
> i am going to need to see this


Words are powerful, personal, and can definitely be symbolic. 

If/when I get it done, there will be pictures.
There are several tattoos I want to get eventually.
That one is just most important right now.


----------



## Kr3m1in

@Belua, where do you want this and how large?
About the head, I would say not..but it's your vision


----------



## Disfigurine

@Kr3m1in

Details I haven't sorted out yet.
Probably my back, big enough to see the details but not too large that it is overwhelming.
Maybe my arm, I don't know, though. That might be too personal to put on my arm.
I haven't figured it out lol.

I'm hoping to get a chest piece that is a rainbow spiderweb. Wanted that one for years.


----------



## Kr3m1in

I will put my second one up at some point, I just don't have pictures of it handy. And it's hard to take a picture of, because of the placing..


----------



## Kr3m1in

@Belua, I love chest pieces. I am a big snob about tattoos..well about any form of expression really..but if I had an image, it would have to be designed by someone who knows me very well and is artistic.. it would probably be Ralph Steadman style..i know that for sure. Red and black ink...
One of mine is inspired by a soviet underground rock song I'll put it up for the feel in my profile..


----------



## Disfigurine

@Kr3m1in
That would be wicked 

If I get any words, they will probably be in Latin.

I would only get a tat if it meant something personal to me, not something I'd really do on a whim.

I also want to get an intricate serpent eating its tail around my left wrist.


----------



## Kr3m1in

@Belua , you have the most intricate imagination, I adore it...
Yeah, I wouldn't get a tat on a whim, you have to live with that nonsense on you body after
I almost got 'fortune favors the bold' in Latin..but didn't..I am obsessed with the idea of luck but I don't have a good manifestation of that idea yet to put on my body..that wasn't it..


----------



## Kr3m1in

R, you're always called. Especially when extrovert army of absurdity is present.

I am loving that avatar, btw.


----------



## Disfigurine




----------



## Kr3m1in

@Belua, I can't view this until I get home..but I love how you appeared on the word 'adore':crazy:


----------



## Disfigurine

Haha well..




<_<


----------



## snail

Kr3m1in said:


> @snail , those are mad cool.
> why don't you like how they look on people?


Well...
Okay, I suppose I'll just be totally honest, even though I don't like my reasons, and don't really consider them valid. 
Usually they seem associated with a certain toughness that I find unappealing, because tough people tend to disrespect my feelings more often than other sorts. It's more about bad associations than anything else. Of course, I do have some tough friends who are exceptions. 

Sorry to stereotype. I don't hate all tattoos. Here are some interesting ones that would probably intimidate me despite being clever:

















Here are some that would turn me off and repel me:


----------



## Kr3m1in

@snail , I am not going to sit here and make claims about whether your opinions are valid or notas far as attraction of any kind is concerned, I can't help what I adore even it makes the least logical sense to adore it..
I was just curious why you feel the way you do.
I love quite a few of the toughness tats you've posted. But then again, it's kind of my thing..
I may or may not feel the way you feel about toughness about softness. Mixed with nothing else, it repels me


----------



## Kr3m1in

More friend ink that I love:
L's Alice themed sleeve:

H:


----------



## Alexz

Soon, my avatar is going to go across my ribs/lower stomach. Should be a fun time.


----------



## JerseyDevil

My tattoos are *deeply* symbolic on multiple levels to me. I want about 8-10 tattoos by the time I'm done, maybe some more depending on what happens, which all represent different parts or times in my life. So far I have 2. Both of the pictures were taken literally just after each was finished.










First up is my New Jersey Devils tattoo on my right shoulderblade, this was done first about 2 years ago. Obviously I'm a diehard Devils fan, but this tattoo is equally both about my love of the team as it is a link to my home and the first part of my life living and growing up in New Jersey. I had always been a fan of the Devils since I was 5 years old or so and this was one of the few constants as I was growing up. As I moved away from New Jersey to go to college in Arizona and then eventually to Texas, I became an even bigger fan to keep some kind of connection to my home. I am very proud of being from Jersey despite the negative stereotypes because I know what an amazing place it is when we aren't talking about Newark, Camden, or Seaside Heights. Similarly, the Devils are really the only team that play in New Jersey which are actually proud to say they do and their main marketing campaign is "Jersey's Team." 

So this tattoo is about all of that: My love of my home, my childhood/growing up, and my favorite team :happy: I gave the tattoo artist some example ideas from other Devils tattoos I found, and he basically came up with how the smoke would look as he was inking it. I wasn't expecting it to turn out so good so I was really happy the first time I saw it.










This second one I had done a little over a month ago. On the surface this is a Muse tattoo; they are my favorite band by far and a huge inspiration in my life for the past few years. The lyrics, which are from the song "Stockholm Syndrome," are especially meaningful to me and inspire me every time I hear them sung. The artwork is just a reference to the Absolution album cover art which the song is off of, and I thought this was a very artistic way of adding in art around the words.

The lyrics are especially meaningful because I found their music at a point in my life where I was discovering who I was and completely reinventing myself to be who I really wanted to be. This has encompassed everything from eating healthy and working out to deciding to divorce my wife, and I feel like I'm not even halfway through my transformation but I'm already a completely different person than I was for my adult life up until this point. So every time I look down at my left arm, I can remember to always have hope, always keep pushing and being better, and never give up. It is extremely representative of this particular period in my life and is a constant reminder about how far I have come and how far I have yet to go.

And also quite honestly I feel awesome having it on display everywhere I go :happy:

This particular one I completely designed in Photoshop. Everything from the font to the exact placement of the shadows was done by me over a picture of my arm, and then I printed it with the photo removed on plain white paper which the artist then made a stencil of to trace over on my arm. So that it is completely authentic to my design makes it even more special.

I don't get tattoos until they have been on my mind for awhile and I'm positive I want it forever. Now that I got my arm tattoo done, I have none in mind again for the immediate future. I do intend to start travelling around the world though, and I am thinking that my right upper arm can be the starting point to get a flag of each country I visit and the more I get, the more it moves down towards my wrist. I wouldn't mind just one flag being the beginning of what turns into a full sleeve of a whole bunch of flags over the course of my life... that tattoo would be continually evolving which I think would be really cool, and each one could bring back my memories of each place I visited or lived at :happy:


----------



## Kr3m1in

@JerseyDevil , thanks for your stories. They're beautiful...
I recognized the Muse reference right away, nicely done


----------



## Kr3m1in

I just realized how extremely difficult it is to take a picture of this tattoo without making this thread slightly pornographically inclined...but I think I got it..keeping it PG13


----------



## jack london

Sorry, I don't read Russian.


----------



## Kr3m1in

@jack london , well you should go ahead and change that..it means literally 'bend your own line', with line being a stand or a principle or a goal of sorts..it's also a Soviet underground rock song currently playing in my profile..it's also the soundtrack to my favorite movie...I explain it to Americans in terms of Johnny Cash and the difference between 'walking the line' with making your own happen.

Better?


----------



## jack london

I like it. 

Oh, I tried to learn Russian in ROTC but I sucked at it.


----------



## Kr3m1in

@jack london , I got is as a sort of pain therapy when in three days i graduated college, lost my job, had to move hell knows where and hell knows what for, my longest relationship shattered, my mom got cancer and one of my friends died.eventful three days. and it was 4 am and i was playing my tattoo artist friend that song and she was just like, tomorrow, come over to the shop.And so I got this.

Also, it's in a spot that's always bent, unless my arms are just hanging by my sides (which would imply inaction). And, my arms are scarred to shit, so that adds a gnarly sort of symbolism..maybe


----------



## Kr3m1in

Alexz said:


> Soon, my avatar is going to go across my ribs/lower stomach. Should be a fun time.


how isfp of you


----------



## jack london

Looks like you turn some nasty pain into a useful piece of motivation!! Good job.


----------



## Fizz

Kr3m1in said:


> how isfp of you


I'm not gonna lie, I was thinking the same thing :tongue:


----------



## Kr3m1in

@jack london, I NT'd it out..i didn't always know how to be a clever little fucker about pain..i've had some less impressive stories about dealing with things, but you know, gotta man up


----------



## Kr3m1in

@Fizz, hahaha...well... it _is_!


----------



## MonieJ

Kr3m1in said:


> Awww...
> yeah ribcages tend to bleed too ;P


:O ouchie :mellow:

lol then def prob not on my ribs then XD


----------



## Aevis

I've been wanting to get chaos star for some time and I finally found the design I really love.
http://fc08.deviantart.net/fs29/f/2008/066/5/c/Eight_Fold____Chaos_Star___by_sinisthis.jpg

I'm most likely gonna take it to my right shoulder after summer. Gonna definetly post pics when it's done.  I'm probably going to make some changes to it, so it's not gonna be excatly like in that picture. I'll probably change the eyes to something else because they don't really mean anything to me and the longest arrow is going to go straight down at the side of my arm. General design stays the same though.


----------



## Kr3m1in

Aevis said:


> I've been wanting to get chaos star for some time and I finally found the design I really love.
> http://fc08.deviantart.net/fs29/f/2008/066/5/c/Eight_Fold____Chaos_Star___by_sinisthis.jpg
> 
> I'm most likely gonna take it to my right shoulder after summer. Gonna definetly post pics when it's done.  I'm probably going to make some changes to it, so it's not gonna be excatly like in that picture. I'll probably change the eyes to something else because they don't really mean anything to me and the longest arrow is going to go straight down at the side of my arm. General design stays the same though.


Cool Idea, make sure the shading isn't like it is in the image you shared though, it won't stand out enough that way.
And I suggest black line, if you've got the connects.That would look delicious.

Make sure to come back to my dripping thread and share the sin


----------



## Aevis

Kr3m1in said:


> Cool Idea, make sure the shading isn't like it is in the image you shared though, it won't stand out enough that way.
> And I suggest black line, if you've got the connects.That would look delicious.
> 
> Make sure to come back to my dripping thread and share the sin


What do you mean that it won't stand out? You mean because of the blank area in the middle? Hmm maybe, but how should I exactly change the shading, because I kinda like how the middle area is left empty. Maybe stronger shading at the borders?

Lol, so many questions.


----------



## Kr3m1in

Aevis said:


> What do you mean that it won't stand out? You mean because of the blank area in the middle? Hmm maybe, but how should I exactly change the shading, because I kinda like how the middle area is left empty. Maybe stronger shading at the borders?
> 
> Lol, so many questions.


Yeah, stronger shading, you can preserve what you like, it's just harder to make it stand out on meat than paper, so keep that in mind


----------



## justjessie

"Behold, I make all things new."








Miraculous Medal


----------



## Theodore

This might be the coolest I've seen. Kate Bush's Never For Ever cover on quite a nice looking thigh.

All sizes | In Progress Kate Bush Cover | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

I don't know if I could stop myself from asking to touch it.


Love this one as well: Aubrey Beardsley's Peacock Skirt on a forearm.

http://24.media.tumblr.com/9kFjAAZG5lxhekk4lwdO4Gemo1_500.jpg


----------



## PhoebeJaspe

I have three tattoos at the moment:

Tattoo #1 Psychedelic butterfly:









Tattoo #2 Butterfly ship in progress (on my left hip towards my stomach):









The tattoo is a painting by vladimir kush, departure of a winged ship. he's a surrealist painter and i love surrealism it's a ship with 12 butterflies as sails, it's just a sense that anything is possible and you should just keep chasing your dreams. It also shows real dedication to butterflies as I see many girls having only one black inked 'tramp stamps'. What has the world become? D:

The painting:










The third one is a diamond, I can't find pictures of it right now.

And if you're interested, I found a picture of my ENFP ex's tattoo (he's such a cutie):










Also, if you want to see him eating a bowl of tuna corn salad like a baby:









Hehe it's baby chris. ^^ So cute.


----------



## Chas

I wanted a dragon because I was born in the year of the dragon so I drew tons of them until I settled for this one. I liked this one the best mainly because of the position I had him standing in. His composure suggests a high level of confidence, and his expression seems to suggest a level of unnending wit and intelligence which mainly mimic my personality.


----------



## PhoebeJaspe

It's healing at the moment.


----------



## Fizz

PhoebeJaspe said:


> It's healing at the moment.


This is one of those rare times when I actually think a butterfly tattoo looks good. Well, butterflies. It's more original even if it's taken from art of another person. I prefer something unique over a plain butterfly specimen tattooed to the skin.


----------



## Kr3m1in

@PhoebeJaspe way cool!..care to share the inspiration?


----------



## PhoebeJaspe

@Fizz @Kr3m1in

Thanks for your positive comments!  I agree with Fizz, yeah I just wanted to have another butterfly tattoo, but a few instead of a plain one. ^__^ Merci.


----------



## PhoebeJaspe

I think I should post a clearer one of my third tattoo...


----------



## thetourist

For now, I just have a small tattoo on my ankle of The Smashing Pumpkins' logo. People often give me crap for getting a band tattoo, but it is _much_ more meaningful to me than a random nautical star or something.


----------



## MistahCity

this is my tattoo I got last week


----------



## Aevis

Done two days ago, my first tattoo.  I'm really liking it.
Btw: It really did hurt :S


----------



## Kr3m1in

Aevis said:


> Done two days ago, my first tattoo.  I'm really liking it.
> Btw: It really did hurt :S


What's the story behond gettin that?

Looks fresh:wink:


----------



## Aevis

It symbolizes chaos and freedom. It fits to my inner world pretty well and it's symbol that's most "me" if you know what I mean.


----------



## Celtic Dreams

Kr3m1in said:


> @Belua , you have the most intricate imagination, I adore it...
> Yeah, I wouldn't get a tat on a whim, you have to live with that nonsense on you body after
> I almost got 'fortune favors the bold' in Latin..but didn't..I am obsessed with the idea of luck but I don't have a good manifestation of that idea yet to put on my body..that wasn't it..


Haha.. get Edna Mode from Incredibles quoting it.. snicker


----------



## Celtic Dreams

PhoebeJaspe said:


> I think I should post a clearer one of my third tattoo...


That is really gorgeous. I always wanted to get a tattoo but I can never find one that has enough meaning to me to make it worthwhile.


----------



## PhoebeJaspe

Kat Chapman said:


> That is really gorgeous. I always wanted to get a tattoo but I can never find one that has enough meaning to me to make it worthwhile.


Thanks so much for your kindness. Well, it would take time (= and hope you find what speaks to your soul. <3


----------



## Penemue

Ugliest Tattoos - Funny Tattoos

Some of these just look painfully awful.


----------



## Penemue

Just to clarify, this isn't mine!


----------



## Celtic Dreams

PenemueINTJ said:


>


hahaha.. this is awesome


----------



## kallisti

Updated photo of tattoo that I'd posted a few months ago. Still need to finish the color.










Another unfinished one, on my thigh.


----------



## Sol

Wow soooo much ink. I kinda want a tattoo but I'm really nervous about permanently marking my body. If i did I would probably get this tattoo.It means a lot to me that book changed my life.


----------



## firedell

My new tattoo.


----------



## WickerDeer

PhoebeJaspe said:


> I think I should post a clearer one of my third tattoo...


This is really beautiful! It reminds me of those old Tiger Flower children's books.


----------



## fihe

Kr3m1in said:


> My ex has Ginsberg's 'Howl", the entire first part tattooed on her back. It took her 17 hrs to get.
> Here is a picture:


That is so neat! if I didn't mind getting a large part of myself tatted, I think I'd get the lines of a nice poem up my arm, across my chest, and down the other arm. but I'm way too fickle (and scared, and broke) to get a tattoo


----------



## Liontiger

An old picture, but here's my leopard. I often forget that it's there.


----------



## vikingbitch

My ink!


----------



## turmauge

My back, when it was freshly done in June:










A more recent photo; not too recent but it's completely healed at this point:










And a small one on my wrist:


----------



## fihe

@turmauge Cool! what is the significance of your tattoo? and is that a rabbit?


----------



## turmauge

fihe said:


> @_turmauge_ Cool! what is the significance of your tattoo? and is that a rabbit?


Thanks! It's a jackalope. My partner and I were born in a Rabbit year; the antlers are mine to remind people that I'm not exactly cute and harmless, and the crown is his because his name means crowned. The wings and bones were older and sort of represent the concept of intermingling horror and beauty.


----------



## Starlequin




----------

